# Jail Cell Prop



## Bloody Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the jail I built for my niece's sorority. They are having a "bail me out of jail" fundraiser sometime in May.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I love that! You did a really great job! Are you getting it back after they use it for there fundraiser? That would be a real cool prop to have all you need is a lunatic, madman in the jail cell who escapes and comes after your trick or treaters.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice. Wonder if it will hold my kids.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, it's a portable day care center!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's great! I agree with Joiseygal. Keep that for Halloween night. It would make for a killer scene.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice work.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

"LLLLLLLladies and Gentlemen, welcome to the 2009 Trick or Treater's Ultimate Fighting Championship!!!" The words "trick or treat" are old school. Now if you want the better candy, you gotta' submit the other kids for the GREAT TREAT, otherwise you get the aluminum roll of pennies or the pepperment candies, stolen from the local restaurant mint dish! Armbars, Kimoras, Rear Naked Choke Holds and Tapouts are all the rage now kids!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

For a jail cell that looks pretty creative!
so...do you get it back in time for Halloween?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree that looks really good. A nice variation from the rusted ones.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I'd love to put my pirates in that.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice job!
.


----------



## Bloody Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great comments. The Drexal sorority that I build it for is going to keep it for future fundraisers. However, this was a paying gig so I will be building another one for myself. The great part is that there are other fraternities and sororities that liked it so much that I may get more side work from the exposure.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Could you tell us how you did it? What materials it is made from I really really want to do a jail scene and that is the most perfect prop ever!!! Thank you!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

If you end up building one for a frat, it better be out of metal. The sorority will take care of their investment (probably), but fraternity guys will break anything that isn't bulletproof PDQ.


----------



## Bloody Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

Erin, 

I am glad that you like it. I am in the process of getting my web site (bloodymike.com) up and running. Give me a month or so. I will have complete details on this prop and many others.

Thanks,
Mike:


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike,
Please do so.. I need to do this myself and yours is soooooooooo perfect! Did it take a long time?


----------

